# Name and Number Baseball Jersey Placement



## elaborate images (Jan 17, 2008)

We have an order for mesh baseball jerseys with the 2 buttons. The front will have a name with tail and the back will have the players last name and number. 

For youths the front is 8.5" across and the back has 2" name up to 9" wide and 6" numbers

For adults the front is 11" across and the back has 2" name up to 11" wide and 8" numbers

Do I press the fronts or backs first? What do I do about the buttons?

How do I figure out where to place the names and the numbers? How far down from the collar does the name go? Stahls says 6 fingers, on a youth small that is huge! Then how far from the name to the number?

What do I do about the mesh? Kraft paper inside the shirt?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I place the names 4 inches fom the bottom of the collar and the number about 2 inches down from the name. if it's on a hoodie, I go later. I would use a tee padd to raise the ara around the buttons, i hope this helps. ... JB


----------



## elaborate images (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks, what is a tee pad? Would you do the front or back first? I am thinking the back because of the buttons on the front. The front transfer will be below the buttons but if I press the front first when I do the back it could mess up the transfer.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would press the side that has the needs highest heat to process. The tee pad it is here. Tee Square It the teesquareit is also a must have tool for heatpressing. Good luck ... JB


----------



## transferguru (Apr 24, 2007)

if you don't have the tee pad it you can just use a common mousepad


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

transferguru said:


> if you don't have the tee pad it you can just use a common mousepad


Yes you can , Just said Tee Pad IT because they come in various sizes. ...... JB


----------



## kemoi_kyarah (Mar 6, 2008)

i dont know how big your heat press is but for adult size shirts that have buttons on it i just slide / stretch the shirt over the bottom plate so that the front of the shirt and the back of the shirt is separated by the heat plate. and the colar of the shirt is closes to you 

hope that makes sense.

just another alternative.


----------



## YongeLife (Apr 12, 2013)

this is great help for me, I'm using tackle twill but the placement info is very helpful


----------

